# Book series for children



## skellam (Feb 19, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I am looking for suggestions for good children's literature for bedtime reading. My kids are 5 and under and we have over the past year been reading the Chronicles of Narnia. We have also been through Charlotte's Web and Dangerous Journey. We've also read through most of the Beautiful Girlhood books from Vision Forum which they seemed to really enjoy. My wife and I were at the local Barnes and Noble and browsing the children's section and, of course, found a heavy emphasis on Harry Potter and The Golden Compass.

Any suggestions on good books or series of books for girls, preferably ones that would be enjoyable for Dad to read too?


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 19, 2008)

Boys and Girls Playing by J.C. Ryle

A Token for Children by Puritan Janeway




skellam said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I am looking for suggestions for good children's literature for bedtime reading. My kids are 5 and under and we have over the past year been reading the Chronicles of Narnia. We have also been through Charlotte's Web and Dangerous Journey. We've also read through most of the Beautiful Girlhood books from Vision Forum which they seemed to really enjoy. My wife and I were at the local Barnes and Noble and browsing the children's section and, of course, found a heavy emphasis on Harry Potter and The Golden Compass.
> 
> Any suggestions on good books or series of books for girls, preferably ones that would be enjoyable for Dad to read too?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Pilgrim's Progress - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - General Links - Works of G.A. Henty Online - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - A Token For Children -- James Janeway - The PuritanBoard
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/books-young-people-10989/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/biography-something-my-girlfriend-read-10936/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/great-books-boys-25437/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/choosing-books-nourish-your-child-s-soul-19038/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/great-books-boys-7011/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/hardy-boys-books-17970/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformation-heroes-27217/


----------



## skellam (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, I guess the subject has come up before. 

Thanks for the Token for Children suggestion, I hadn't heard of that one but it looks interesting.


----------

